# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  ԴՆՍ-ի պատվիրակում (delegation)

## david

Ողջույն: Ես նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում ռուսերեն բառի համար( Делегирование ), հայերեն չգիտեմ ինչպես է: Սակայն խնդրում եմ օգնեք եթե ծանոթ եք երևույթի հետ: Մանրամասնեմ խնդիրը

Ունեմ մի DNS , որտեղ նկարագրված են որևէ կայքի mail, www:
mail in A 1.2.3.4
www in A 1.2.3.4

Անհրաժեշտ է www - ն ուղարկել մեկ ուրիշ dns - ի վրա, որտեղ իր հերթին կնկարագրվի www - ն
Գրում եմ հետևյալը.

mail in A 1.2.3.4
www in NS ns3.porc.am
ns3.porc.am in A 5.6.7.8

Դե բնականաբար ns3.porc.am - ը կա և այնտեղ նկարագրված է 
www in A 9.10.11.12

Սա փորձում եմ աշխատեցնել լոկալ ցանցի համար:
Client համակարգչից գրում եմ nslookup www.site.am
ns3.porc.am - ին չի հասնում, կամ երևի հասնում է կայքին չի հասնում:
Եթե հանդիպել եք նման բանի կխնդրեմ ասեք ինչումն է սխալը
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Elmo

ns3.porc.am -ի վրա հարցումների լոգը նայի, ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ես գրել: Չնայած խնդիրը էդքան էլ պարզ չէր:
Ինչի՞ ես ուզում www -ն տանես ուրիշ DNS -ի վրա: Եթե DMZ ունես ու WWW -ն պուբլիկացիոն սերվերի վրայա դրված, որը դրսից երևում ա, իսկ մնացած ցանցդ firewall -ի հետևում ա, ուրեմն հասկանալի ա, բայց էդ դեպքում մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև են էդ ամեն ինչը անում: Մի անգամ պետք ա նորից նայել գրքերում: Մի քիչ խուճուճ պատմություն ա: DNS -ները մեկ-մեկ ֆենոմենալ խնդիրներ են առաջացնում  :LOL:

----------


## Rain

local Area Connection-ում ինչու ենք DNS serverner դնում, և ինչու են դրանք երկուսը (Preferred & Alternate DNS server), ինչով են տարբերվում։ Կարճ ասած ինչ է DNS սեռվեռը՞։
Հարցս շատ պրիմիտիվ է  :Blush:  , բայց ղնդրում եմ մանրամասն պատասխանել։

----------


## matlev

> local Area Connection-ում ինչու ենք DNS serverner դնում, և ինչու են դրանք երկուսը (Preferred & Alternate DNS server), ինչով են տարբերվում։ Կարճ ասած ինչ է DNS սեռվեռը՞։
> Հարցս շատ պրիմիտիվ է  , բայց ղնդրում եմ մանրամասն պատասխանել։


Այ էստեղի առաջին գրառումը կարդա՝ Elmo-ն հայերենով լավ բաներ ա գրել: Սա էլ էնտեղից՝




> Հիմա որոշ կարդացողների մոտ սենց հարց առաջավաց: Ին՞չ IP ինչ Պողոս այ մարդ: Ես բացում եմ բրաուզերս, գրում եմ www.yahooo.com ու բացվում ա:
> 
> Չեմ վիճում, բայց փորձեք ձեր համակարգչի կարգավորման վահանակից հանեք DNS սերվերնեը ու նորից փորձեք բացել www.yahoo.com: Հավատացնում եմ, ոչինչ չի ստացվի:
> 
> Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում DNS -ը, որ առանց իրա ոչ մի սայթ չի կարելի այցելել:
> Քանի որ շատ դժվար է պատկերացնել շիկահեր , երկար ոտքերով աղջկա, որը բրաուզերում հավաքում է ոչ թե yahoo.com , այլ 206.190.60.37, խելոք մարդիկ որոշեցին ինչ որ բան մտածել, որ մարդկային լեզվով հասկանալի տեքստը վերածվի համակարգչին հասանալի IP հասցեի:
> Այո, հենց դա էլ DNS սերվերների աշխատանքի իմաստն է:
> *Երբ շիկահեր և ոչ շիկահեր մեկը բրաուզերում հավաքում է ինչ որ հասցե, նախ այդ հասցեն ուղարկվում է DNS սերվերին, որի մոտ կա ցուցակ, թե որ հասցեն, որ IP -ին է համապատասխանում:* Մարդկային լեզվով գրված yahoo.com -ը կոչվում է Domain Name, Դոմեյնային անվանում: Եթե DNS սերվերը չունի տվյալ դոմեյն անունի IP -ն, ապա այն փոխանցում է մեկ ուրիշ, ավելի վերին մակարդակում գտնվող սերվերի, որը կպատասխանի, կամ կփոխանցի հաջորդին: Պատասխան չգտնվելու դեպքում մենք բրաուզերում տեսնում ենք սխալի մասին հաղորդագրություն:

----------

EgoBrain (11.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

fedora 11 օպեռացիոն համակարգի համար dhcpd-ի _dhcpd_.conf-ի օրինակ

DNS  

file /etc/named.conf

options {
listen-on port 53 { 127.0.0.1; 192.168.0.1; x.x.x.x; };
listen-on-v6 port 53 { ::1; };
directory       "/var/named";
dump-file       "/var/named/data/cache_dump.db";
statistics-file "/var/named/data/named_stats.txt";
memstatistics-file "/var/named/data/named_mem_stats.txt";
#       allow-query     { localhost; 192.168.0.0/24; x.x.x.x/32; };
recursion yes;
dnssec-enable yes;
dnssec-validation yes;
allow-transfer { localhost; 192.168.0.0/24; };
allow-recursion { localhost; 192.168.0.0/24; };
}; logging {
channel default_debug {
file "data/named.run";
severity dynamic;
};
};
zone "," IN {
type hint;
file "named.ca";
};
zone "va.data.co.ug" IN {
type master;
file "va.data.co.ug.wan";
allow-update { none; };
};
include "/etc/pki/dnssec-keys//named.dnssec.keys";
include "/etc/pki/dnssec-keys//dlv/dlv.isc.org.conf";

***
file /var/named/va.data.co.ug.wan

$TTL    86400
@       IN      SOA     va.data.co.ug. root.va.data.co.ug. (
2010050301      ;Serial
3600            ;Refresh
1800            ;Retry
604800          ;Expire
86400           ;Minimum TTL
)
IN      NS      va.data.co.ug.
IN      A       41.220.208.7
IN      MX 10   vardan.data.co.ug.
mail                    IN      CNAME   va.data.co.ug.
www                     IN      CNAME   va.data.co.ug.


dlp                     IN      A x.x.x.x

***
file /var/named/0.168.192.db

$TTL    86400
@       IN      SOA     dlp.va.data.co.ug. root.va.data.co.ug. (
2010050103      ;Serial
3600            ;Refresh
1800            ;Retry
604800          ;Expire
86400           ;Minimum TTL
)
IN      NS      va.data.co.ug.
IN      A       255.255.255.0
mail.va.data.co.ug  IN      MX 10   va.data.co.ug.
mail.va.data.co.ug  IN      CNAME   va.data.co.ug.
www.va.data.co.ug   IN      CNAME   va.data.co.ug.
20              IN      PTR     dlp.va.data.co.ug.

 սա իմ աշխատանքային կոնֆիգուրացիոն ֆայլ է, իր zone ֆայլի հետ միասին: եթե ինչ որ մեկին կօգնի, ապա խնդրեմ  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.04.2011)

----------

